# Nice bass of '07 so far!



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are some nice fish caught in '07
the Largemouth were 3lbs each and the small mouth was 3.8lbs

Smallmouth is from New Johns
All were caught and released of course.

Fish on every one


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

nice colours on those largies


----------

